# Best way to clean underneath car/remove old wax oil?



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

_Basically I might have to use my nice car in winter, so i want to clean off the underneath completely and remove any old wax oil then seal it up with some fresh wax oil...

What do you guys reccomend to clean off underneath of the car and to remove all the old wax oil ready for fresh?

Thanks :thumb:_


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

something alcohol based perhaps?


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Hell knows dude? Just trying to get a response off here really just looking to make the underneath of my car clean really and seal it.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

How about Blit hamber surfex throught a foam lance?That would clean it


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

RosswithaOCD said:


> How about Blit hamber surfex throught a foam lance?That would clean it


I was thinking the same! :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Ive tryed it with snow foam and it cleaned it well


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

_sweet will try that fellas, cheers!_


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

If you want to remove waxoyl completely without damaging the underlying paint, then you are gonna need a lot of patience and thinner.
And a good mask.


----------



## gug54321 (Apr 30, 2008)

or you could get some of the stuff companies use to break down transport wax on new cars seem very simalar to waxoyl.


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

_Bought some Bilt hamber Surfex and also some under body anti corrosion wax protectant from them last night _


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Sounds like a job for Durafoam to me, to the point that it is a TFR, almost designed for this stuff. Under the car doesn't matter how caustic it is either?


----------



## spurgen (Aug 13, 2008)

This might help you

http://detailparadise.com.au/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=3763


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

white spirits!


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

Streeto said:


> _Bought some Bilt hamber Surfex and also some under body anti corrosion wax protectant from them last night _


Where from?


----------

